# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  223 ammunition

## Rock river arms hunter

Just after some 60+Gr 223 hunting ammunition that's not expensive.

----------


## Mathias

> Just after some 60+Gr 223 hunting ammunition that's not expensive.


Try Belmont Ammunition in Wanganui. I've used their 60gr before and it was very accurate out of both 1:8 & 1:12 twist.

----------


## 199p

Have a look at outback ammunition i shoot there 55grn stuff and can be had a very competitive pricing depending on who you shop with

----------


## Fireflite

I run 55gr PPU in my CZ and it loves it, 1/2" @ 100. You can get 5 pkt's for under $100 frequently

----------


## Whanganui

aoraki ammunition is the way to go mate, check out the review of there 223 ammo on youtube. Locally owned and really cheap prices!

----------


## Chur Bay

Isn't aorakis all fmj? I use Belmont 55gr soft points, they go good. Seems a bit hard to find 60+ grain hunting ammo

----------


## rockland

Federal Power Shok (blue box) 64 gr soft point
Winchester Super X 64 gr power point

I buy at least 3 packets at a time to get a better deal. Best of all is to hit up your gunshop for a deal on a case of 10 packets=200 rounds.

The only cheaper option is Barnaul 62 gr soft point. Steel case with steel jacketed projectile I think. Sold by Gun City, Gunworks, Russianz and others.
BARNAUL - Home

----------

